# Basic question....what is the purpose of the church ?



## BlackCalvinist (Aug 6, 2010)

If someone asked you 'what is the purpose (or purposes) of the church ?' (meaning 'why does the church exist and what's it supposed to do and for whom)

What would you say ?


----------



## rbcbob (Aug 6, 2010)

Ephesians 3:21 to Him be glory in the church by Christ Jesus to all generations, forever and ever. Amen.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Aug 6, 2010)

The Church and its gifts are so important. 1 Cor 12-14. And then the following passage. 



> (Eph 4:14) That we henceforth be no more children, tossed to and fro, and carried about with every wind of doctrine, by the sleight of men, and cunning craftiness, whereby they lie in wait to deceive;
> 
> (Eph 4:15) But speaking the truth in love, may grow up into him in all things, which is the head, even Christ:
> 
> (Eph 4:16) From whom the whole body fitly joined together and compacted by that which every joint supplieth, according to the effectual working in the measure of every part, maketh increase of the body unto the edifying of itself in love.





> (1Pe 2:3) If so be ye have tasted that the Lord is gracious.
> 
> (1Pe 2:4) To whom coming, as unto a living stone, disallowed indeed of men, but chosen of God, and precious,
> 
> (1Pe 2:5) Ye also, as lively stones, are built up a spiritual house, an holy priesthood, to offer up spiritual sacrifices, acceptable to God by Jesus Christ.



There are no lone Ranger Christians.


----------



## jwithnell (Aug 6, 2010)

To glorify the Redeemer, now and through all eternity. What a privilege!


----------



## Andres (Aug 6, 2010)

for the gathering and perfecting of the saints. 

WCF 25.2,3


> 2. The visible church, which is also catholic or universal under the gospel (not confined to one nation, as before under the law), consists of all those throughout the world that profess the true religion; and of their children: and is the kingdom of the Lord Jesus Christ, the house and family of God, out of which there is no ordinary possibility of salvation.
> 
> 3. Unto this catholic visible church Christ hath given the ministry, oracles, and ordinances of God, for the gathering and perfecting of the saints, in this life, to the end of the world: and doth, by his own presence and Spirit, according to his promise, make them effectual thereunto.


----------



## JennyG (Aug 6, 2010)

and also to make disciples, surely?


----------



## Jack K (Aug 6, 2010)

All good. I might add: Because a basic human need is for community ("It is not good for man to be alone"), but not any community will do since we are a chosen people and a holy nation ("What fellowship hath light with darkness?").


----------



## MarieP (Aug 6, 2010)

Great answers! I would also say that the purpose of the church is wrapped up in the identity of the church: 

Titus 2
11 For the grace of God that brings salvation has appeared to all men, 12 teaching us that, denying ungodliness and worldly lusts, we should live soberly, righteously, and godly in the present age, 13 looking for the blessed hope and glorious appearing of our great God and Savior Jesus Christ, 14 who gave Himself for us, that He might redeem us from every lawless deed and purify for Himself His own special people, zealous for good works.

Colossians 1
15 He is the image of the invisible God, the firstborn over all creation. 16 For by Him all things were created that are in heaven and that are on earth, visible and invisible, whether thrones or dominions or principalities or powers. All things were created through Him and for Him. 17 And He is before all things, and in Him all things consist. 18 And He is the head of the body, the church, who is the beginning, the firstborn from the dead, that in all things He may have the preeminence.

Ephesians 1
22 And He put all things under His feet, and gave Him to be head over all things to the church, 23 which is His body, the fullness of Him who fills all in all.

Ephesians 2
14 For He Himself is our peace, who has made both one, and has broken down the middle wall of separation, 15 having abolished in His flesh the enmity, that is, the law of commandments contained in ordinances, so as to create in Himself one new man from the two, thus making peace, 16 and that He might reconcile them both to God in one body through the cross, thereby putting to death the enmity. 17 And He came and preached peace to you who were afar off and to those who were near. 18 For through Him we both have access by one Spirit to the Father.
19 Now, therefore, you are no longer strangers and foreigners, but fellow citizens with the saints and members of the household of God, 20 having been built on the foundation of the apostles and prophets, Jesus Christ Himself being the chief cornerstone, 21 in whom the whole building, being fitted together, grows into a holy temple in the Lord, 22 in whom you also are being built together for a dwelling place of God in the Spirit.

Ephesians 3
8 To me, who am less than the least of all the saints, this grace was given, that I should preach among the Gentiles the unsearchable riches of Christ, 9 and to make all see what is the fellowship of the mystery, which from the beginning of the ages has been hidden in God who created all things through Jesus Christ; 10 to the intent that now the manifold wisdom of God might be made known by the church to the principalities and powers in the heavenly places, 11 according to the eternal purpose which He accomplished in Christ Jesus our Lord, 12 in whom we have boldness and access with confidence through faith in Him. 

Ephesians 5
25 Husbands, love your wives, just as Christ also loved the church and gave Himself for her, 26 that He might sanctify and cleanse her with the washing of water by the word, 27 that He might present her to Himself a glorious church, not having spot or wrinkle or any such thing, but that she should be holy and without blemish. 28 So husbands ought to love their own wives as their own bodies; he who loves his wife loves himself. 29 For no one ever hated his own flesh, but nourishes and cherishes it, just as the Lord does the church. 30 For we are members of His body, of His flesh and of His bones. 31 “For this reason a man shall leave his father and mother and be joined to his wife, and the two shall become one flesh.” 32 This is a great mystery, but I speak concerning Christ and the church. 33 Nevertheless let each one of you in particular so love his own wife as himself, and let the wife see that she respects her husband.

Philippians 2
14 Do all things without complaining and disputing, 15 that you may become blameless and harmless, children of God without fault in the midst of a crooked and perverse generation, among whom you shine as lights in the world, 16 holding fast the word of life, so that I may rejoice in the day of Christ that I have not run in vain or labored in vain. 

1 Corinthians 1:2
To the church of God which is at Corinth, to those who are sanctified in Christ Jesus, called to be saints, with all who in every place call on the name of Jesus Christ our Lord, both theirs and ours

2 Corinthians 8:23
If anyone inquires about Titus, he is my partner and fellow worker concerning you. Or if our brethren are inquired about, they are messengers of the churches, the glory of Christ.

1 Timothy 3:15
I write so that you may know how you ought to conduct yourself in the house of God, which is the church of the living God, the pillar and ground of the truth.

1 Peter 2
4 Coming to Him as to a living stone, rejected indeed by men, but chosen by God and precious, 5 you also, as living stones, are being built up a spiritual house, a holy priesthood, to offer up spiritual sacrifices acceptable to God through Jesus Christ. 6 Therefore it is also contained in the Scripture,
“ Behold, I lay in Zion
A chief cornerstone, elect, precious,
And he who believes on Him will by no means be put to shame.”*
7 Therefore, to you who believe, He is precious; but to those who are disobedient,[c]
“ The stone which the builders rejected
Has become the chief cornerstone,”
8 and
“ A stone of stumbling
And a rock of offense.”
They stumble, being disobedient to the word, to which they also were appointed.
9 But you are a chosen generation, a royal priesthood, a holy nation, His own special people, that you may proclaim the praises of Him who called you out of darkness into His marvelous light; 10 who once were not a people but are now the people of God, who had not obtained mercy but now have obtained mercy.*


----------



## dudley (Aug 6, 2010)

Jack K said:


> All good. I might add: Because a basic human need is for community ("It is not good for man to be alone"), but not any community will do since we are a chosen people and a holy nation ("What fellowship hath light with darkness?").



I agree with My PB brother Jack and all the statements made on this thread.

I also would like to add the following which I read recently.

Reformation 21 had an interview with Sean Lucas. I liked the following statement he made about the church and from a Presbyterian perspective.

“I think the number one issue facing the church today, as it is in every age, is this: will God's people genuinely delight in God in such a way that those around us will long to rejoice in God as well? “

“Directly behind this in importance is this question: will younger people see Presbyterianism, not simply as a means for branding or credentialing, but as a biblical, and hence viable, identity for our postmodern world? I still cannot get over James Henley Thornwell's comment, "We shall, therefore, endeavor to do what has never yet been adequately done--bring out the energies of our Presbyterian system of government." 

“And so, this gets to the third issue: how can we be Presbyterian and still seek and affirm "the one holy, catholic and apostolic church"? As Carl Trueman would tell us, there is no better place to cultivate Reformed catholicity than within the borders and boundaries of Reformed Orthodoxy. He is right, but we must make the case again and again, carefully and winsomely, persuading the rising generation that this is the case.” 

I am a Presbyterian and subscribe to the Original WCF. I believe the Confession clearly states to those of us who are Reformed Protestants and Presbyterians what the church is and should be.

CHAPTER XXV.
Of the Church.
I. The catholic or universal Church, which is invisible, consists of the whole number of the elect, that have been, are, or shall be gathered into one, under Christ the head thereof; and is the spouse, the body, the fullness of Him that filleth all in all.
II. The visible Church, which is also catholic or universal under the Gospel (not confined to one nation, as before under the law), consists of all those throughout the world that profess the true religion; and of their children: and is the kingdom of the Lord Jesus Christ, the house and family of God, out of which there is no ordinary possibility of salvation.
III. Unto this catholic and visible Church, Christ hath given the ministry, oracles, and ordinances of God, for the gathering and perfecting of the saints, in this life, to the end of the world; and doth by his own presence and Spirit, according to his promise, make them effectual thereunto.
IV. This catholic Church hath been sometimes more, sometimes less, visible. And particular Churches, which are members thereof, are more or less pure, according as the doctrine of the gospel is taught and embraced, ordinances administered, and public worship performed more or less purely in them.
V. The purest Churches under heaven are subject both to mixture and error: and some have so degenerated as to become apparently no Churches of Christ. Nevertheless, there shall be always a Church on earth, to worship God according to his will.
VI. There is no other head of the Church but the Lord Jesus Christ: nor can the Pope of Rome in any sense be head thereof; but is that Antichrist, that man of sin and son of perdition, that exalteth himself in the Church against Christ, and all that is called God.


----------



## Iconoclast (Aug 6, 2010)

5._____ In the execution of this power wherewith he is so intrusted, the Lord Jesus calleth out of the world unto himself, through the ministry of his word, by his Spirit, those that are given unto him by his Father, that they may walk before him in all the ways of obedience, which he prescribeth to them in his word. Those thus called, he commandeth to walk together in particular societies, or churches, for their mutual edification, and the due performance of that public worship, which he requireth of them in the world. 
( John 10:16; John 12:32; Matthew 28:20; Matthew 18:15-20 ) 

We are a visible manifestation of the rule and reign of the Lord Jesus Christ as he rules now in the midst of His enemies.We worship and serve Him and if done faithfully we offer hope to a lost and dying world. We shine as lights in the midst of a dark and perverse nation and world system in rebellion against the Lord and His Christ.


----------



## MW (Aug 6, 2010)

Psalm 96 -- proclaiming God's worldwide salvation, calling to pure worship, declaring God's rule over all of life and preparing for judgment to come. Therein lie the three marks of the church -- faithful preaching, right administration of the sacraments, sound church discipline.


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Aug 10, 2010)

Most excellently answered thread. Thanks PB.


----------

